# Photoshop Plugins for Elements



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Lately, I have been spending all of my spare time learning how to use Photoshop Elements 6.0. So, it looks like I'm hooked. I have been looking for plugins and actions to help improve my photos.

Here's a *link* to one I found that works great. If you ever had a pitcure with wires in it, this plug in will remove them. Simply outstanding! It's free to download and use for home use. I also downloaded two or three others on that site.

Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dang Mike, thats cool, Do you know if it works with CS3.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I'm sure it does. I don't see any mention that it doesn't.
Here's an excerpt from the instruction file.



> Wire Worm - v5.7
> © 2008 Martin Vicanek.
> First Release date: 09.11.2008 (Version 5.2)
> Updates: 14.11.2008 (Version 5.3)
> ...


Mike


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Well alrighty then, downloaded.....Man what a cool find, I really needed this one..



MT Stringer said:


> I'm sure it does. I don't see any mention that it doesn't.
> Here's an excerpt from the instruction file.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

It works in PS CS3 just fine. Thanks for the link and it works pretty good. I don't typically like a lot of plug in results, but this one makes short work of removing wires. Thanks,


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good news for those using Paint Shop Pro. I just added the Wire worm plugin to my copy of PSP XI and it works as advertised. Search the PSP Help file for "plugins". Unlike some other programs, instructions are given for installing plugins. Really simple. No file copying or anything.
Good luck
Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks Mike. I am happy to report that it works in CorelPhotoPaint X4 also. Wish I had it a year or so ago when I was working on a rigging company's calendar shots for their calendar. Would have saved me many hours of reomoing wires in their shots.
By the way, I think you will often find that many Plugins of this type work across most applications of a like nature.


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Pretty cool, Mike. Thanks.

It works just fine with both Photoshop CS4 and Corel Paint Shop Pro 10.

Dick


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

From the same guy that gave us Wireworm, I tried out his Color Replacer and Contrast Mask plugins. These also work with both Photoshop CS4 and Corel Paint Shop Pro 10, and work very well.

Below is an image that I tweaked using just those two plugins. The first thing I did was brighten the shadows a lot and darken the highlights a tad with the contrast mask. The result is apparent in the birds face. Then I used color replacer to give the grayish sky a little more blue tint. It just took a few mouse clicks to change the picture.

The bird is a Groove-billed Ani. Photo taken near Corpus Christi July 19.

Dick


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Nice job. Looks better with the blue.


----------

